# Ersteindruck Teufel Motiv 2



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Endlich ist es so weit. Dank der schnellen DHL war das Paket innerhalb eines Tages bei mir. Teufel hat für die Bearbeitung auch nur lediglich 2 Tage benötigt. Top! 

Ich kann eigentlich nur sagen, dass ihr allen Testberichten Glauben schenken könnt. Das System ist einfach nur göttlich. 

Das allererste Lied, welches ich angespielt habe, war David Garrett mit dem Cover von "Fluch der Karibik - He's a Pirat". Ab dem ersten Ton war ich verzaubert. Die Mitten, welche beim Concept C 2.1 gefehlt haben, waren sofort präsent und "stachen" mir ins Gehör. 

Weiter folgte basslastige Musik mit den Disco Boys. Der Sub ist mächtig, sehr mächtig. Bei aufgedrehter Lautstärke hab ich Angst bekommen.  Das gefiel mir. Ma gucken bzw. hören, wie der Sub klingt, wenn er so richtig eingespielt ist.

Nachdem ich alle möglichen Musikrichtungen durchgehört habe, kann ich sagen, dass dem Motiv 2 jede Richtung liegt. Gerade lass ich mich von Mike Oldfield beschallen. *get to France...sing*  Einfach nur geil. Der Unterschied ist bemerkenswert und das Teufel Concept C 2.1 fand ich schon gut.

stay tuned


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Wie gern würde ich das gute Stück einmal Probehören

Allein schon um es einmal gehört zu haben.

Aber ich frage mich, ob es besser ist als zwei nuboxen 311....


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie gern würde ich das gute Stück einmal Probehören
> 
> Allein schon um es einmal gehört zu haben.



Mhh, ich wohn um die Ecke


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Du wohnst wirklich um die Ecke.

Google sagt 15,8 Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Naja, ich weis ja net ob 16 km für dich viel sind.

Aber was sind schon Entfernungen, wenn man das vllt beste 2.1 System für den PC probehören kann.  *prahl*


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Mit der U-Bahn könnte ich eine Haltestelle vor Neubiberg in die S-Bahn umsteigen umsteigen


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

An mir solls nicht liegen, ich bin noch bis zum 21.12. in München.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, ob es besser ist als zwei nuboxen 311....



Ich denke mal, dass das Teufel System im Bass ordentlich Druck entwickeln wird. Da können die Nubert allein von der Bauweise schon nicht mithalten.

Ein 25cm Membran steckt glaub ich im Teufel. Hammer 

Dafür sollten die Nubert im Punkt Neutralität und Präzision mehr können.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Jetzt is grad Korn an der Reihe.

Ich hab die Gruppe noch nie so präzise spielen hören, das ist einfach genial, unbeschreiblich. Muss man gehört haben, nix Brüllwürfel, Gänsehaut bei jedem Lied. Ganz neue Erfahrung.


----------



## Lee (27. November 2008)

Wenn es dir wirklich nichts ausmacht und wenn du kein Problem damit hast ein kleines Junges Kerlchen wie mich zu dir in deine Wohnung zu lassen, dann könnte ich mal mit meiner mobilen Musiksammlung vorbei kommen und mir diverse Stücke anhören


----------



## Overlocked (27. November 2008)

Probehören bei Forenmitglieder^^ Hat hier jemand das Palladium oder die Vento Serie?

btt: Sieht cool aus, aber ich frag mich nur für was 299€ ausgeben, wenn man für ein bisschen mehr etwas besseres bekommt?

@Lee Du steigst in die U5 ein, fährst bis Neuperlach Süd und läufst dann die 500Meter, da brauchst  du dann nicht nochmal auf die S-Bahn warten^^


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> btt: Sieht cool aus, aber ich frag mich nur für was 299€ ausgeben, wenn man für ein bisschen mehr etwas besseres bekommt?



Für 300 Eus gibts bestimmt was besseres, das ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht kleiner, darauf kams mir schließlich auch an. Und für die Größe klingt es teuflisch gut. (was für ein Wortspiel )


----------



## el barto (27. November 2008)

Ist das Concept C mit dem E Magnum PE vergleichbar? Oder hat wer den direkten Vergleich zwischen den E Magnum und dem Motiv? (obwohl das eine 5.1 und das andere 2.1 ist... kommt mit auf die Klangqualität an...)

mfg el barto


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Ist das Concept C mit dem E Magnum PE vergleichbar? Oder hat wer den direkten Vergleich zwischen den E Magnum und dem Motiv? (obwohl das eine 5.1 und das andere 2.1 ist... kommt mit auf die Klangqualität an...)
> 
> mfg el barto



Frag Lee später nochmal 

Ich denke aber, dass man die Sats vom Concept C mit dem vom E vergleichen kann. Der Sub könnte anders sein.


----------



## Overlocked (27. November 2008)

Der Sub ist deutlich qualitativer.


----------



## ziggi1 (27. November 2008)

@silentkilla
kennst Du vllt das Logitech Z-2300, oder mal wo probegehört.

weil ich hab lange überlegt ob ich mir das Motiv 2 kaufen soll oder das Logitech Z-2300, hab mich für das billigere entschieden und mMn ist es für 109€ volkommen OK.
würde interesieren ob es von preis unterschied auch Wert ist


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Naja, ich denke, dass das Z-2300 ähnlich klingen wird wie das Z-5500 (weil das haben einige meiner Kumpels). Mein vorheriges Concept C 2.1 klang schon mal besser als das Z-5500. Zwar war der Bass nicht so krass dafür präziser, aber die Mitten und Höhen waren besser.

Das Motiv 2 klingt nochmal wesentlich besser als das Concept C 2.1. Also wird es um "Welten" besser klingen als das Z-2300.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2008)

Seitdem ich mein Arbeitszimmer mit dem Concept G THX 7.1 und das Wohnzimmer mit dem Concept R (erste Version in Wildkirsche) beschalle, bin ich überzeugt von der Leistung, die Teufel verkauft.

Sei es ein Soundsystem für 200 oder 2.000 Euro. Jedes besticht durch seine ganz speziellen Finessen und kann sehr wohl mit Systemen höher angesiedelten Preiskategorien mithalten.

Zum Thema:

Schade um die bescheidene Kamera, SilentKilla. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wie die Rückseite, also das Anschlussfeld des Subs aussieht. Würde mich interessieren, wie die Anordnung der Anschlüsse gelungen ist. Ich weiß, bei Teufel auf der Seite kann es auch bestaunt werden, das ist mir nur zu fern von der Praxis


----------



## el barto (27. November 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Der Sub ist deutlich qualitativer.



Welcher sub? Der vom Concept C oder E Magnum?

Das Motiv 5 ist doch baugleich mit dem Motiv 2 nur das es eben 5.1 ist oder?

mfg el barto


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Schade um die bescheidene Kamera, SilentKilla. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wie die Rückseite, also das Anschlussfeld des Subs aussieht. Würde mich interessieren, wie die Anordnung der Anschlüsse gelungen ist. Ich weiß, bei Teufel auf der Seite kann es auch bestaunt werden, das ist mir nur zu fern von der Praxis



Tut mir sehr leid. Das Samsung F480 macht bei Dunkelheit leider wirklich schlechte Bilder. Aber auf folgendem Bild kannst du die Belegeung sehen. Sie sieht wirklich so aus. Wenn du gerne noch ne Nahaufnahme haben möchtest, kann ich es gerne versuchen. Meine Zimmerbeleuchtung gibt aber auch net viel für ein Foto her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Welcher sub? Der vom Concept C oder E Magnum?
> 
> Das Motiv 5 ist doch baugleich mit dem Motiv 2 nur das es eben 5.1 ist oder?
> 
> mfg el barto



Er meinte das Magnum E PE.

Zum Motiv 2/5.

Die Satelliten sind identisch. Der Sub an sich auch, der beim Motiv 5 hat nur einen größeren Verstärker drinne. Der Lautsprecher ist der gleiche.


----------



## el barto (27. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Er meinte das Magnum E PE.
> 
> Zum Motiv 2/5.
> 
> Die Satelliten sind identisch. Der Sub an sich auch, der beim Motiv 5 hat nur einen größeren Verstärker drinne. Der Lautsprecher ist der gleiche.




Ok Danke!

Woran ist das Motiv 2 angeschlossen? An welche Soundkarte?

mfg el barto


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Ok Danke!
> 
> Woran ist das Motiv 2 angeschlossen? An welche Soundkarte?
> 
> mfg el barto



Xonar DX, Klinke auf Klinke

EDIT:

Mir ist eben bei geschlossenen Augen direkt vor bzw. zwischen den beiden Boxen, die sehr detallierte Bühnenabbildung aufgefallen. Vor meinem inneren Auge baute sich eine richtige Bühne auf, wo ich die Bandmitglieder gesehen habe. Ich war nicht auf Droge  das Motiv 2 is schuld


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. Dezember 2008)

Boah, nunja, ich darf schon sehnsüchtig auf mein Teufel E Magnum Power Edition warten, und will endlich meine Soundkarte haben, ich glaube da werden die ersten Wakü einkäufe noch warten müssen.
Probehören in Neubiberg, ich bin fast neidisch, also ich bin neidisch! 
Mache mit dem Fahrrad 20km @ 45 Minuten, im Sommer aber, und queer durch München...
Naja, vielleicht werde ich dich mal wegen Probehören fragen, aber fürs erste will ich nicht enttäuscht sein von meinem Soundsys. also werde ich dich nicht fragen...


----------

